# Fish ID Help. Is this a Pike or Muskie?



## forebass (Dec 11, 2005)

ike or Muskie.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Small tiger Muskie?


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks more like a chain pickerel in my opinion based off the second dorsal fin. Would help if you posted what body of water you caught it in.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

I’d say a pike, young pike often have a vertical pattern to the spots/markings


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Muskie


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I'd say it's a pickerel...

I'm ruling out musky because the tips of the tail fin appear to be rounded. Musky (or tiger musky) will have pointed tips to the tail fin.

I'm saying pickerel over pike due to the general pattern and the black stripe over its eye. Grass pickerel to be more specific based on the pattern.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

x2 Grass Pickerel


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X3 chain pickerel


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

X4 chain pickerel


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

The dark tear drop is a dead giveaway. Chain pickerel.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Pickerel 100%


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Said Pickerel out loud immediately after seeing the picture. Other replies just confirmed it.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

looks like a magadore pickerel


----------



## forebass (Dec 11, 2005)

forebass said:


> View attachment 305357
> ike or Muskie.


Thanks for all the replies. I should have mentioned that it was caught at Mogadore.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

mas5588 said:


> Said Pickerel out loud immediately after seeing the picture. Other replies just confirmed it.


I almost did the same thing, but I thought it under my breath.
sherman


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

Chain pickerel 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## toothypike (Mar 27, 2009)

grass pickerel


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

That's a chain pickeral.


----------



## glastron145 (Aug 1, 2012)

I’ve only ever caught a few of those , and they’ve all been in Moggie . Usually in the same part of the lake . Caught this one in mid April


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

This is a grass pickerel, not a chain pickerel. There's definitely a difference. The fish you caught is a mature adult fish and seldom get larger than 14".


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Good observation mastercat


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

mastercatman said:


> This is a grass pickerel, not a chain pickerel. There's definitely a difference. The fish you caught is a mature adult fish and seldom get larger than 14".


Has anybody tried eating them? I know northern pike are delicious.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

chaunc said:


> Has anybody tried eating them? I know northern pike are delicious.


I can’t imagine there being much or any meat on them. There’s not much on a pike under 24”. But yes, I agree... pike are delicious.


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Most definitely a grass pickeral. I have caught many small muskie, pike, and chain pickeral none have the same markings as that. Never have caught a grass pickeral though. Nice Catch!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish/grass-pickerel


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

mogadore is known for grass pike I use to catch a lot of them back in the 60s biggest was around 12 inchs very close relative of eastern chain pickerel . I think the record size is 22 inchs


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great Northern Chaingrass Muskeral


----------



## dwy8979 (Nov 17, 2015)

forebass said:


> View attachment 305357
> ike or Muskie.


It is a Chain Pickerel


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I caught a few pickerel years ago in Spencer lake before the ODNR redid it always got them in grassy areas ( gofigger )


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Grass pike / Grass pickerel (for you Canucks). Use to have a ton of them in my lake and then after one bad winter they seemed to vanish.


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

forebass said:


> View attachment 305357
> ike or Muskie.


Definite Pickerel, Ive caught quite a few of those over the years.


----------

